# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Проблема с оперативкой

## Микола

Проблема в следующем: Стояло 2 слота по 1 GB при присмотре в свойствах компьютера показывало 1.86 GB. Снял один слот поменял на 2 GB стало показывать 3 GB. комп стал получше работать, неро 7 уже не так грузит процессы и т.д. Прикупил вместо второго слота размером в 1 GB еще 2 GB итого стало 4 GB. Включаю комп смотрю в свойства 3.37 GB залез в биос там в свойствах (дословно перевести не могу т.к. не знаю) первая строка 4096 вторая строка 640 третья 3370.Что к чему понимаю т.к. в биосе не волоку вообще, посоветовали отключить интегрированную видюху так она давно отключена при 3 GB же работало. Сказали поставить винду 7 типа ХР не видит 4 GB, но я думаю при чем винда если в биосе непонятки так что не переставлял. При снятии одного из слотов(любого) в биосе и в свойствах ровно 2 GB, по параметрам (сравнивал в эвэрэсте) все одинакова за исключением производителя и не понятных циферок после частоты которые называются значения т.е. у первой рабочая чистота 400\266\200 у второй 400\333\266, только значения (к примеру) частоты 400 у первой 5-5-5-18 а у второй 6-6-6-18 (кто работал в эвэрэсте поймет) В биосе частоту работы менял с авто на 400 Мгц результат нулевой другую поставить не могу т.к есть еще 533, искал проблему в гугле нечего того что я могу понял не нашел.Одна надежда на Вас дорогие форумчане!!! Я все выдохся с поисками.
PS:Материнка P5GC-MX процессор&nbsp;DualCore Intel Pentium E2140, 1600 MHz (8 x 200) оперативка DIMM1: Kingmax KLDE88F-B8KX5 DIMM3: Patriot Memory PSD22G80026.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...искал проблему в гугле...


Ежели вопрос в "видимой" памяти, то написано об этом много 


> ...Windows XP SP2 и Windows Vista увидеть все четыре гигабайта ОЗУ (если они установлены) просто не в состоянии, и изменить это нельзя...


 


> ...Только два варианта могут заставить XP видеть 4 Гб памяти – использование версии Service Pack 1 (на что вряд ли кто-то пойдет), либо же установка 64-битной версии операционки...





> TechNet Blogs > Mark Russinovich по-русски...


 (перевод кривой, но понять можно), и т.п.

----------


## Микола

Написано то много  да только не помогает не чего. в описаниях моей материнки на многих сайтах написано (Память DDR2 533 - 667 МГц Количество слотов 2
Поддержка двухканального режима    есть Максимальный объем памяти    4 Гб).  Почему тогда она не видит их а на что то забирает их в биосе

----------


## Микола

Биос прошил последней прошивой но без изменений.Все равно 640 мб на что то уходит что делать тоИ?:offtopic:

----------


## Cheechako

> ...640 мб на что то уходит что делать тоИ?:offtopic:


Ничего :p
В BIOS'е может указываться Распределение памяти (640 *К*b никуда не "забираются", но используются), система же "видит" ок. 3.5 Gb - чтобы использовать больше, нужно ставить 64-х разрядную.

----------


## Микола

> Распределение памяти (640 Кb никуда не "забираются", но используются),


Не 640 кб а 640 мб в системной информации используется на что то.И если и я поставлю 64-х рядную Хрюшу настройки биоса изменятся что лиИ?:confused:  Win 7 видит тоже самое я так думаю что он не хуже Хрюши

----------


## Cheechako

> ...PS:Материнка P5GC-MX...


Продолжаем разговор :) вопросом о точном наименовании системной платы, ибо, если верить ASUSTeK'у:
P5GC-MX
...
Memory	 2 x DIMM, *Max. 2 GB*... - соответственно, она имеет полное право не видеть больший объём.
Кроме того, можно найти информацию, что при попытке установить-таки на Asus P5GC-MX 4 Gb памяти 640Mb автоматически отводятся под видео (специфика чипсета i945GC) :confused:

----------


## Микола

Лады я уже понял что не получиться но все таки при всех наречиях и замечаниях 2 gb не придел 3 gb же она видит и нормально. А видюхе все равно больше 244 мб не отдается порадокс.  Тема закрыта!

----------

